# VZW preorders start shipping



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Good news.

As of this morning, Preorders for the Galaxy S3 On Verizon have started shipping to cust. Hopefully they arrive by Friday for some!!!!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

So they shipped on the Fourth of July when FedEx and UPS are both closed?


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

yarly said:


> So they shipped on the Fourth of July when FedEx and UPS are both closed?


ya really

Sorry I had to. The actually started shipping yesterday and they will start arriving in our anxious hands Thursday and Friday


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

oddball said:


> ya really
> 
> Sorry I had to. The actually started shipping yesterday and they will start arriving in our anxious hands Thursday and Friday


If you got lucky enough to have it shipped yesterday at least...


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> If you got lucky enough to have it shipped yesterday at least...


I actually got my shipping notice from Verizon at 9 am this morning so I can understand someone forgetting that it is a holiday and thinking they started shipping today


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

They got prepped to leave the warehouse last night....as in, they get assigned order numbers and tracking info, and that info is sent to a cust within about 8 hours. The packages will leave the warehouse tomorrow morning, since they dont work today. That doesnt mean Verizon doesnt or Fedex's systems dont.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

got my email from verizon this morning around 8am , but the tracking # doesn't come up on fed ex system , so that tells me that verizon preped it , but fed ex won't have hands on the unit until tomorrow


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

Lucky!! Mine still say the 10th


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

acras said:


> got my email from verizon this morning around 8am , but the tracking # doesn't come up on fed ex system , so that tells me that verizon preped it , but fed ex won't have hands on the unit until tomorrow


This.


----------



## jlinn75 (Jun 18, 2011)

my shipping states July 9th


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

11th here but its ok the verizon store i ordered mine at only has 2 perorders for the phone so they actually send me daily information about it as stuff happens. So far i think ill get mine quite early on as they said their stock should be in by the 9th and they would give me one of those instead of making me wait.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

KevTN said:


> my shipping states July 9th


Patience , my shipping date was the 9th , and now I have tracking info from fed ex that says delivery by the 9th. I'm sure you both will have emails shortly , if not already , saying your shiny new toys are on the way.


----------



## ryanf (Jul 31, 2011)

so I'm curious, I ordered mine over the phone with Verizon and I got a $100 customer qualified discount so I only payed $99 for my s3 and 29.99 for the upgrade fee for a total of $139.09 after taxes. My question is, did anyone else get this discount or did everyone pay the $199 or $249?


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

249$ here.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk 2.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

$249, but that was with a $50 discount and i just upgraded to the 32GB model. My Verizon page still says the 9th, so wonder when i ordered compared to those who are getting early? Although it also still says "will ship by the 9th".

those of you who are receiving early delivery notices, when did you order from Verizon?

damn, starting to get that "little kid on christmas eve" feeling again!!! LOL!!!


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Definitely feeling like a kid on Christmas eve

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryanf (Jul 31, 2011)

its actually kind of stupid, I could have received another $50 off if I waited until the actual upgrade date, which was the 29th. I said "NO way in hell am i waiting until after the 28th, don't want to loose my unlimited data package." lol she then preceded to lower my bill by $10 a month to make up for this which actually saves me $120 a year... I don't understand, but I'm glad I called to order it. lol


----------



## lakingslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

I ordered mine the day it came available for pre-order. I had an original ship by date of 7/9. I will be getting mine on 7/9 according to FedEx. Of course I'll believe it when I see it in my hands.


----------



## ErikTheRed (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedex just dropped mine off! Still working on getting everything setup.


----------



## ryanf (Jul 31, 2011)

pic or it didn't happen... jk. i do want to see it tho


----------



## ryanf (Jul 31, 2011)

oh and congrats


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

I would like to believe it didn't happen lol  I'm a bit jelly and impatiently waiting for mine got a call from store they said it should be in tomorrow







that's to long.


----------



## liquidmotion (Jan 17, 2012)

got my email an hour ago and it says its supposed to arrive tomorrow! 32gwhite


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

My 32GB White arrived this morning, but I'm away from my home and won't be able to activate it until Monday. Urgh.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Mentioned it in the other thread, but mine shipped at 8am this morning got the email around 10am, ordered 32GB blue. Set to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I didnt preorder mine until the 23rd. Mine is still set for july 11th









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine says the 9th but praying for tomorrow







says it shipped yesterday









I have a replacment Nexus showing up tomorrow too because Mine says its charging when its not. Kinda funny if they get here together


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

My baby just arrived... white 16GB....


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

jhssal said:


> My baby just arrived... white 16GB....


fucker








STILL WAITING FOR EMAIL


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

As the saying goes, "pics or it didn't happen."


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

arrrr!!! why does fed ex 2 day shipping take 5 days ? I guess a better question would be why do the companies I order my neat new toys from always wait until theres a weekend in the way to ship my stuff . But still , they picked it up at 6 am this morning , tomorrow would be two days . It's not called "48 hour shipping" . Yes , I am nit-picking , I hate to wait.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

What I don't understand is why Verizon sent some orders priority overnight and others 2 day.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

oddball said:


> What I don't understand is why Verizon sent some orders priority overnight and others 2 day.


Apparently there was a way to change your shipping priority if you paid more, but I don't have the option of doing this.


----------



## ryanf (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought you all might want to see this... its from a member on XDA His name is Muckrak3r


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> Apparently there was a way to change your shipping priority if you paid more, but I don't have the option of doing this.


I ordered over the phone and shipping was never discussed. But I hear from most people that shipping was free and it's been as random as how who gets theirs shipped when who gets which type


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

oddball said:


> I ordered over the phone and shipping was never discussed. But I hear from most people that shipping was free and it's been as random as how who gets theirs shipped when who gets which type


Honestly I'd be happy with 2 year shipping at this point, I just want to see the email haha


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just got shipping notification. 16 GB blue ordered June 6th. Due for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine should be delivered by 3 p.m. tomorrow.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Those who just recieved shipping notification, when did you preorder?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Just got shipping notification. 16 GB blue ordered June 6th. Due for delivery tomorrow.


:|


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm so jelly of those getting theirs soon. I ordered mine on the 6th 32gb blue and still have not gotten an email. I got my months mixed up when i ordered and thought i was pre ordering the 6th and would get it 3 or 4 days later. Its been a long month. I'm sick of my thunderbolt.


----------



## fearsparks (Dec 25, 2011)

Ordered a 16gb blue on the 6th... tracking says it will be at my house by 430pm est today. I'll be there shortly after.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

Ordered mine june 11


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Preordered 6/6 at 8:55am est, delivers today at 2 pm


----------



## falkor164 (Jul 5, 2012)

Got mine about an hour ago, bit of a pain activating but damn is this a beautiful device!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

falkor164 said:


> Got mine about an hour ago, bit of a pain activating but damn is this a beautiful device!


What was the process of activation exactly?
I bought the phone on my mom's line but I want to activate it on my own line.


----------



## falkor164 (Jul 5, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> What was the process of activation exactly?
> I bought the phone on my mom's line but I want to activate it on my own line.


Verizon seemed to have issues with the codes from Samsung were not in system yet. Called in and wouldnt activate went through support bout 20 mins on the phone well worth it. This thing is super smooth and like I said damn pretty.


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry to tell this but SGS3 is a great gadget and worth to wait. Even my wife wants to trade her iPhone4S with mine... I've been using Fassy, however, Fassy with ICS looks much cooler than stock SGS3 now. All I want is CM9...


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

Got my email. Phone should be here tomorrow at 4. Sweet!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

checking fed ex site every couple hours , my phone is just sitting there in PA , same place since 6am what the hell?! I just got another tease , my case just came in the mail, at least now I can play with the cardboard picture of the s3 that came with it , but I can't seem to unlock it , and is anyone else having trouble with theirs showing the wrong time? this cardboard cut out keeps saying its 12:45 thursday may 3


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

acras said:


> checking fed ex site every couple hours , my phone is just sitting there in PA , same place since 6am what the hell?! I just got another tease , my case just came in the mail, at least now I can play with the cardboard picture of the s3 that came with it , but I can't seem to unlock it , and is anyone else having trouble with theirs showing the wrong time? this cardboard cut out keeps saying its 12:45 thursday may 3


Mine has the same problem. I tried to shut it down to get it into download mode but it just doesnt respond.

Sent from my G-tablet


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

I ordered a 16gb blue on 6/13 and I have nothing yet, no charge or email...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

smalltownbird said:


> I ordered a 16gb blue on 6/13 and I have nothing yet, no charge or email...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


check your order status page, i ordered a 32GB Blue on the same date you did and my order status page just updated.


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

I checked still shows 7/9 ship date...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdubau55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ordered mine like the 18th. Got the notification Tuesday I think, but like some have said it just got picked up today. Delivery for the 9th. It's actually in FedEx hands though. I prefer the 9th anyway cause my work is closed this week. If I know it won't be delivered till Monday it makes it easier to wait instead of knowing I could have it over the weekend.


----------



## jdubau55 (Feb 21, 2012)

acras said:


> checking fed ex site every couple hours , my phone is just sitting there in PA , same place since 6am what the hell?! I just got another tease , my case just came in the mail, at least now I can play with the cardboard picture of the s3 that came with it , but I can't seem to unlock it , and is anyone else having trouble with theirs showing the wrong time? this cardboard cut out keeps saying its 12:45 thursday may 3


Same here. That's how they work though. You won't see anything till later when the driver has finished for the day. Once offloaded from the truck at the hub is the next update.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Ordered my 16gb blue on June 12 and just got a shipping notification, should be here tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## deitiphobia (Nov 19, 2011)

I ordered on June 16th and I haven't heard a peep yet. My ship date is July 10th.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

i ordered on the 12th, and still show a 9 July ship date; i know its only 3 days, but DAMN!!! the little kid in me is throwing a serious temper tantrum!!!


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

Out for delivery and I just got called and have to go to work because some A-hole thinks they're sick. They will be sick if the FedEx driver doesn't leave my phone at the front door!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

acras said:


> checking fed ex site every couple hours , my phone is just sitting there in PA , same place since 6am what the hell?! I just got another tease , my case just came in the mail, at least now I can play with the cardboard picture of the s3 that came with it , but I can't seem to unlock it , and is anyone else having trouble with theirs showing the wrong time? this cardboard cut out keeps saying its 12:45 thursday may 3


same here man, can't seem to even get past the lock screen









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

FedEx never updates properly. According to my tracking it arrived in Memphis and then arrived in Great Falls, MT without leaving Memphis. Give it time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanf (Jul 31, 2011)

_*







NOT FAIR*_

Sorry, i can not seem to get this to work right, do not add the NOT FAIR in if your copy pasting... this is stupid. all I wanted to do was attach a picture !!!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

bwhite757 said:


> Out for delivery and I just got called and have to go to work because some A-hole thinks they're sick. They will be sick if the FedEx driver doesn't leave my phone at the front door!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Leave a signed note on the door. They should leave it.


----------



## ryanf (Jul 31, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> FedEx never updates properly. According to my tracking it arrived in Memphis and then arrived in Great Falls, MT without leaving Memphis. Give it time.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php/1364868-How-to-get-your-FedEx-tracking-number-without-calling-Verizon

try this instead if you haven't


----------



## jlinn75 (Jun 18, 2011)

My phone must be on the slow truck.. Im in SC not sure why its coming out of PA instead of Memphis
[background=rgb(230, 230, 230)]

Jul 5, 2012 4:00 PM​*
Left FedEx origin facility*​COATESVILLE, PA​[/background][background=rgb(242, 242, 242)]

Jul 5, 2012 12:08 PM​Picked up​WEST CHESTER, PA​[/background][background=rgb(230, 230, 230)]

Jul 5, 2012 3:21 AM​Shipment information sent to FedEx​[/background]


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> FedEx never updates properly. According to my tracking it arrived in Memphis and then arrived in Great Falls, MT without leaving Memphis. Give it time.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


*gasp* are you another Montucky resident?

Sent from my liquified DX


----------



## chlrbwls (Oct 24, 2011)

I live in southern california

it now states

From PA it went to NJ then CA? wtf?


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

chlrbwls said:


> I live in southern california
> 
> it now states
> 
> From PA it went to NJ then CA? wtf?


I'm in CA too , took from 6am yesterday until this morning to get to NJ. How far is that ? Do they use homless dogs to transport packages on the east coast? Is it slower right now because none of the migratory waterfowl happen to be flying routes ? Why in the hell don't they have a warehouse in CA they could have shipped from ? They did with the droid x , and just in case Verizon can't figure it out , CA is oh, in the neighborhood of 2500 miles closer to where the phones originated from than PA is , AND I would put money down saying that my damned phone was less that 10 miles from my house when it passed through customs at the harbor , or if they air freight , the same distance from LAX .


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine shipped today, picked up in Memphis,TN, says it wont be here till next week some time.

I live in PA. lol go figure....


----------



## Jubeekabee (Jul 14, 2011)

Mine took about 26 hours to go 30 miles...it arrived at my local center this morning and an hour later it notes, "item not ready for delivery". My scheduled date is Monday and my phone is 10 minutes away from my house right now! This is going to be a very long weekend...

UPDATE - Just went to the FedEx facility that my gs3 was at and asked to pick it up...SUCCESS! It's going to be a great weekend now!


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

i am almost in the same boat. I am planning to call FedEx and hoping I can get it today or even tomorrow. going nuts with excitement...


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

Mine's in Newark now too.


----------



## MadWicket (Aug 7, 2011)

Everyone in the pa region I do believe on the FedEx Site they were having issues in that area. although when I check there now it says that the issue has been resolved.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chlrbwls (Oct 24, 2011)

I think its mostly because of the shortages of Inventory

They first started away with sending items with the respective warehouses.

But as the order got mixed up and errors in the VWZ system, they began outsourcing from other warehouses

Hence such messy delivery route....I think..

I just hope i get it by this saturday... It says 2 day shipping so we will see.....


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

finally got my notice that it had been "picked up"... on the 5th, shipped on the 6th, 2 day delivery, so they are computing that it should be here no later than 4:30 on the 10th...

6+2(carry the sunday) and i'm still trying to figure out how they got 10? must be new math. AND oh by the way, it is also in PA, i'm in MD, and could drive there in about 3 hours if i hit traffic... and its going to take FEDEX almost 4 days???

little kid is having that temper tantrum again!!!


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

The layout of my order status has changed, but still no tracking number. But my account t has been charged as of today! Time to put my nexus on Craigzlist to get the cash to pay for the gs3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, my case came today. Apparently I can order a case on Amazon on the 4th and they can get it to me by today. FedEx Two-Day shipping. When Verizon puts a package in FedEx on the same day as my Amazon purchase (using the same Two-Day shipping, and also entered on the 4th) it comes the 9th. Both coming from PA

Uhm.... what?

Until then, I'm just going to keep my DX in the GSIII case and act like its my new phone. It fits surprisingly well.


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

just got mine and activated it's a really nice phone.


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

any luck cracking the bootloader yet? still debating whether or not to dump my Gnex for the S3. have been reading the bootloader is locked up tight, that's not cool at all.



monkeystomp said:


> just got mine and activated it's a really nice phone.


----------



## elblanco (Mar 16, 2012)

Got mine today (Blue 32gig) ordered on 6/10. Still no luck on the locked bootloader, but I'm sure that will change in the next few days as more and more people get the phone in their hands.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

elblanco said:


> Got mine today (Blue 32gig) ordered on 6/10. Still no luck on the locked bootloader, but I'm sure that will change in the next few days as more and more people get the phone in their hands.


has any other samsung phone on verizon been locked on release and later unlocked by samsung?
if so i'll roll with it, but if not... i'm tired of VZW.
i'm so furious right now...


----------



## elblanco (Mar 16, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> has any other samsung phone on verizon been locked on release and later unlocked by samsung?
> if so i'll roll with it, but if not... i'm tired of VZW.
> i'm so furious right now...


Pretty sure the Verizon Galaxy Nexus had a locked bootloader when it was released.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

elblanco said:


> Pretty sure the Verizon Galaxy Nexus had a locked bootloader when it was released.


GN doesn't count as it was a quasi-nexus device , they put the "lock" on it to protect those who didn't know any better from accidentally jacking it up. I'm not sure what other samsung android devices Verizon had that anyone would have bothered with checking if it was locked or trying to unlock . Verizon didn't get a s2 variant and my mind is blanking about any others.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Wasn't the Droid Charge locked?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> Wasn't the Droid Charge locked?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I'm pretty sure it was, but wasn't it also specific to VZW?


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> I'm pretty sure it was, but wasn't it also specific to VZW?


I believe so

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

Sure, show me up and name the other sammy phones on Verizon, lol .
Now for me to decide , on one hand , I would like to say I'm jumping to tmobile out of principle in response to all the stupid crap V keeps doing to its customers ( reducing NE2 , trying to charge us to pay our bill , activation fee that happens to be exactly what my NE2 discount is , the only s3 thats locked down ) . Kind of have the feeling that getting out before they see what else they can do to us . On the other hand , honestly , I probably won't root and start playing with this , if root is obtained , for a while , so even if it takes a while , it might happen just as I'm ready to tear into it .
As far as everyone saying to give it a few days to see what develops , how long did it take for any of the other versions to get root after it was in a few peoples hands ? I would think that it should take less time on this version because some of the work has already been done by those devs. I know V is different , but not 100% different

Edit: just found a couple of websites that say the s3 on t mobile won't be compatible with their lte network when they roll it out next year . So much for that idea


----------



## siff (Aug 26, 2011)

Got mine this morning

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

My 32GB blue GSIII will be here Monday. Excited!


----------



## elblanco (Mar 16, 2012)

Possibly some bad news. This guy is saying he talked to a Samsung Level II tech support guy who said that Verizon requested the bootloader to be locked AND encrypted.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28395222&postcount=167


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

My card was charged yesterday and still no tracking number! To me this means they haven't even created a label yet...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

card was charged last night... got the shipping email today. will be here on the 9th.

16gb white


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Same for me, will be here Monday







16gb white, I ordered it on 26th as well.


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

acras said:


> Sure, show me up and name the other sammy phones on Verizon, lol .
> Now for me to decide , on one hand , I would like to say I'm jumping to tmobile out of principle in response to all the stupid crap V keeps doing to its customers ( reducing NE2 , trying to charge us to pay our bill , activation fee that happens to be exactly what my NE2 discount is , the only s3 thats locked down ) . Kind of have the feeling that getting out before they see what else they can do to us . On the other hand , honestly , I probably won't root and start playing with this , if root is obtained , for a while , so even if it takes a while , it might happen just as I'm ready to tear into it .
> As far as everyone saying to give it a few days to see what develops , how long did it take for any of the other versions to get root after it was in a few peoples hands ? I would think that it should take less time on this version because some of the work has already been done by those devs. I know V is different , but not 100% different
> 
> Edit: just found a couple of websites that say the s3 on t mobile won't be compatible with their lte network when they roll it out next year . So much for that idea


I have a rant coming... and yea I work for VzW so you can say I am "drinking the koolaid" or whatever... BUT
Look guys... NO other carrier did the Credit VzW did, all carriers had an upgrade fee WAY before VzW, and the Shared plans we just started offering actually save THE MASSES a lot of money. We are all rooters and love to mess with our phones and such... but we aren't the masses. Most Csrs don't even use 1Gb of data. So I know we feel entitled to a lot, but we aren't. They are just getting with the program of every other carrier. I know you guys will probably flip and tell me I'm a traitor or whatever it is that will be said.. but I'm just looking at it from the other side. We aren't really getting screwed more than any other provider does... its just VzW gave us a lot to work with at first so now it looks like they are being the bad guys..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

E Sini said:


> I have a rant coming... and yea I work for VzW so you can say I am "drinking the koolaid" or whatever... BUT
> Look guys... NO other carrier did the Credit VzW did, all carriers had an upgrade fee WAY before VzW, and the Shared plans we just started offering actually save THE MASSES a lot of money. We are all rooters and love to mess with our phones and such... but we aren't the masses. Most Csrs don't even use 1Gb of data. So I know we feel entitled to a lot, but we aren't. They are just getting with the program of every other carrier. I know you guys will probably flip and tell me I'm a traitor or whatever it is that will be said.. but I'm just looking at it from the other side. We aren't really getting screwed more than any other provider does... its just VzW gave us a lot to work with at first so now it looks like they are being the bad guys..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm not going to complain about the upgrade fee. It's a useless fight. Verizon's share plans do NOT save the masses money though. Everyone I have spoken to from the most basic user to the most advanced has higher costs under this plan. My families plan for example:

Current

1400 minutes a month of which we use 400 at most with Unlimited messaging $100
Unlimited Data 2 smartphones $60 + $10 per line
1 Basic phone no data $10
$190 - $20 per line data discount and 20% account level discount

MONTHLY COST with taxes $136

New Share Everything plans
Unlimited talk (No benefit)
Unlimited messaging (already have)
2 Smartphone access $40x2=80
1 Basic phone acess $30
4 GB data as we are not heavy users $70
$180
After account discount which now ONLY applies to my lines access 
$174 + taxes

So even if I was interested in shared data (which I actually was given our usage is minor) it will cost me AT LEAST $40 more every month for LESS service. That is the pretty close to what I saw from everyone who I spoke to. I would have accepted capped data plans had they cost me slightly less say $45 a month for 4gb to share with everyone but $70 for the same data that a week earlier would have cost me $60 for the two lines is ridiculous. And as for rooting the reason I rooted my phone originally was all the crapware that Verizon stuck on my phone, It caused too many problems with BASIC phone functions. It is ridiculous that I couldn't remove software that I won't use from my phone and after my warranty was up the phone was rooted and the bloat removed. And amazingly once the bloat was frozen the phone worked like a brand new device. I understand your point of view and respect that you are willing to share it. I disagree with you strongly and especially your claim that these plans save money for most people. I am sure it saves some people money but not many


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

E Sini said:


> We aren't really getting screwed more than any other provider does...


I guess that makes getting screwed Okay then.......
If it wasn't for the fact that i don't get a decent signal from any other carrier where i live (except Verizon) I would drop them in a heartbeat for how they have treated their customers.


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

oddball said:


> I'm not going to complain about the upgrade fee. It's a useless fight. Verizon's share plans do NOT save the masses money though. Everyone I have spoken to from the most basic user to the most advanced has higher costs under this plan. My families plan for example:
> 
> Current
> 
> ...


most of the people I see are users who have 3-4 smartphones. Those combined with people who have Air cards and the likes. I see your plans and get that.. but you know that VzW isn't REQUIRING you to switch plans? Yes, i get the unlimited data thing... but u don't have to move to shared data when you upgrade. You just switched to a tiered data plan and keep your current minute plan. I think that's where some confusion lies. The new plans DEF aren't for everyone.. I only have 1 line so it would increase my bill exponentially! But it does save people.

I root too, love to tinker.. and completely agree this bootlosder thing is dumb with this phone. I just don't feel its a complete deal breaker.. the phone is still crazy fast and smooth.

Appreciate how I didn't really get massacred for my comments.. I have to say i love this community.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

dvader said:


> I guess that makes getting screwed Okay then.......
> If it wasn't for the fact that i don't get a decent signal from any other carrier where i live (except Verizon) I would drop them in a heartbeat for how they have treated their customers.


So if you went to a hotel and they brought you a donut every morning and every other hotel didnt, then they stopped randomly you would go to another hotel?(crude example but it works my point lol) I get losing the perks we had sucks(and contrary to most beliefs I don't even keep the perks as an employee).. but it can be worse. I guess it can be seen from both sides. I had AT&T before when I was active duty, and the lack of service I had in places you would expect it caused me to switch. 
Honestly, it's all an even playing field when all is said and done.. and we really aren't a big enough group to make big changes to any provider... unless we can pool together and create Rootz Mobile!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

only perk i have with verizon is how they ROYALLY screwed me over on my preorder with NO compensation whatsoever... thats my perk... now i gotta go to a store to buy the phone.... prior to this i had no complaints


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

E Sini said:


> most of the people I see are users who have 3-4 smartphones. Those combined with people who have Air cards and the likes. I see your plans and get that.. but you know that VzW isn't REQUIRING you to switch plans? Yes, i get the unlimited data thing... but u don't have to move to shared data when you upgrade. You just switched to a tiered data plan and keep your current minute plan. I think that's where some confusion lies. The new plans DEF aren't for everyone.. I only have 1 line so it would increase my bill exponentially! But it does save people.
> 
> I root too, love to tinker.. and completely agree this bootlosder thing is dumb with this phone. I just don't feel its a complete deal breaker.. the phone is still crazy fast and smooth.
> 
> ...


First of all you are absolutely entitled to your opinion and no one should slam you for stating it. 
I know Verizon isn't requiring me to switch plans YET. It's the yet that bothers me especially as they now no longer offer the old tiered plans as far as I could find. That means in 2 years when I can upgrade Verizon will force me onto a far more expensive plan if I purchase a phone at any discount. And I suspect in two years they will force all of us off anyway. And as I said before I have no problem with tiered plans I have a problem with charging more for less. If Verizon wanted me to switch all they would have had to do is give me 4-6 gb of data for the same cost as I am paying now. Instead the available plans not only charge far more than they even cost under the old tiers that is great for Verizon's bottom line but not for me or many others.

Basically my problem with Verizon boils down to this. They have gone from providing premium service to go with their premium prices to mediocre service for higher premiums. The plan changes, locking of bootloaders especially as they then lie about it (they claimed Samsung requested that the bootloader on the sg3 be locked), the removal of loyalty discounts, the addition of upgrade fees (no matter if other have them or not), the reps being less and less knowledgeable and helpful are all symptoms of the problem that have made many upset. We all realize that Verizon is a business but much as Netflix learned recently if you offend your biggest supporters you can always be replaced


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> only perk i have with verizon is how they ROYALLY screwed me over on my preorder with NO compensation whatsoever... thats my perk... now i gotta go to a store to buy the phone.... prior to this i had no complaints


Are they going to at least take care of you for the unlimited data? Seems like nothing has worked for you with Verizon recently


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

oddball said:


> Are they going to at least take care of you for the unlimited data? Seems like nothing has worked for you with Verizon recently


nope... they told me to buy a data plan on the line that im upgrading.... move the phone over to my unlimited data line... and then cancel the data plan on the upgrade line...


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> nope... they told me to buy a data plan on the line that im upgrading.... move the phone over to my unlimited data line... and then cancel the data plan on the upgrade line...


Thats going to be the way I bypass losing my unlimited from here on out.. just use a different line to upgrade. I won't sign a new contract

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

E Sini said:


> Thats going to be the way I bypass losing my unlimited from here on out.. just use a different line to upgrade. I won't sign a new contract
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol i was just talking to a rep today and at first he told me that you cant do that.... then i told him im not stupid and to think.. give me one good reason why that would not work... i can understand not wanting to tell customers that, ... then he thought about it and was like.. welll i guess youre right... thats gotta work because your not touching the plan on the line that you wanna put ur phone on.. "i just never met someone that would care about his unlimited data that bad when mostly people dont use over 4 gigs a month"


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> "i just never met someone that would care about his unlimited data that bad when mostly people dont use over 4 gigs a month"


Terrible logic right there. Even for 4GB on a Shared plan you have to pay what $60-$80? Who in their right mind would want to pay more $ for less data.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I ordered my 32 GB White on the 13th and it'll ship the 11th







((((


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

Pre-ordered 25th mine finally got the email supposed to be in by the 9th as late as 7pm getting excited.


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

Got my shipment notification today...ordered on the 16th


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

It's BS, I ordered the 13th and I still didn't get any shipping email.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Got my shipment notification today...ordered on the 16th


I woke up at 4am to order on day 1.


----------



## romyg (Oct 9, 2011)

Just got my shipping email. Ordered on June 23rd, should arrive on July 10th. Original ship date they quoted was the 11th.
Looks like they are doing some processing on Sunday.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I just got my shipping email like 30 minutes ago apparently, but it doesn't say when I'm going to receive it and FedEx says "not found" so I'm betting on receiving it Tuesday.


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> lol i was just talking to a rep today and at first he told me that you cant do that.... then i told him im not stupid and to think.. give me one good reason why that would not work... i can understand not wanting to tell customers that, ... then he thought about it and was like.. welll i guess youre right... thats gotta work because your not touching the plan on the line that you wanna put ur phone on.. "i just never met someone that would care about his unlimited data that bad when mostly people dont use over 4 gigs a month"


He's an ass. Idk why he lied. Everyone(well, you know how that goes but most) in the stores round here is honest with the customer about if they will save or not

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

E Sini said:


> He's an ass. Idk why he lied. Everyone(well, you know how that goes but most) in the stores round here is honest with the customer about if they will save or not
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I think verizon just hates me..... as for my other issue an compensation.. i dont think it would be too wrong of me to think they should at least authorize a store to sell one off the shelf to me pre-tuesday..... but you know how that goes.. def wont happen


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

so, my phone arrives in west chester PA (95 miles from my house) goes further north in PA, then goes to NJ (further away from my house) and THEN arrives in Baltimore (closer, but not here)

so explain again how 2 day delivery takes 4 days? new math, i presume...


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

Got our shipped email last night, should be here July 10. We ordered June 27th, already shows they are in TN c'mon and get to CA already!!! Better pick a case already, lol.


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> I think verizon just hates me..... as for my other issue an compensation.. i dont think it would be too wrong of me to think they should at least authorize a store to sell one off the shelf to me pre-tuesday..... but you know how that goes.. def wont happen


Lol here bro... though you can't see the rest in the background.. this one is for you!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

E Sini said:


> Lol here bro... though you can't see the rest in the background.. this one is for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahha sweet... and you dont mind one bit doing that phone swap/drop data plan loophole??? im sure im probably gonna have to bring the other phone on my upgrade line as well since its gonna hafta be deactivated.. then reactivated again,,


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

P.S.... can i pick it up now????







 lmao


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Just got a notification that my locked phone shipped - so excited... FU verizon


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> hahahahahha sweet... and you dont mind one bit doing that phone swap/drop data plan loophole??? im sure im probably gonna have to bring the other phone on my upgrade line as well since its gonna hafta be deactivated.. then reactivated again,,


Na I don't care bro. I still get paid off these things lol. Gota take what I can get man.. just like they are stingy with customers they are stingy with my commissions lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

Charged on Thursday and still no shipping notification email! And when I check my order it shows expected to ship on Monday still. How can they charge me and not even ship?? I'm hoping it just shows up tomorrow without an email...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Ship on Monday does not mean arrive on Monday.
If you didn't get an email yet I doubt you'll receive it tomorrow.

With that said I hope you do! Good luck.


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

my delivery time changed probably due to weekend.

Reference X068201_00000057201
Ship date Jul 7, 2012
Destination PHOENIX, AZ
Estimated delivery Jul 10, 2012by 7:00 PM
Service type FedEx 2Day Service - Indirect Signature Required

Tracking results as of Jul 9, 2012 6:44 AM CST

Date/Time Location/Activity
Jul 8, 2012 8:22 PM MEMPHIS, TN/Departed FedEx location
Jul 8, 2012 9:39 AM MEMPHIS, TN/Arrived at FedEx location
Jul 7, 2012 9:41 PM PHILADELPHIA, PA/At local FedEx facility
Jul 7, 2012 1:26 PM /Shipment information sent to FedEx
Jul 7, 2012 2:00 PM COATESVILLE, PA/Left FedEx origin facility
Jul 7, 2012 12:44 PM WEST CHESTER, PA/Picked up


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine says the same. Does not make ANY sense. It arrived in my city at 7am yet it says it wont be here until 7 tomorrow

Sent from my DROID RAZR using
Tapatalk 2


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> Mine says the same. Does not make ANY sense. It arrived in my city at 7am yet it says it wont be here until 7 tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using
> Tapatalk 2


Mine says at West Chester PA 10 Miles from my house, yet my delivery date is the 11th??? WTF Can i go pick it up it will take me 5 Minutes???/


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Should have my phone tomorrow at 3. Can't wait to root!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

I called vzw and was told it is supposed to ship today and deliver tomorrow. Still no tracking number...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

srs731 said:


> Mine says at West Chester PA 10 Miles from my house, yet my delivery date is the 11th??? WTF Can i go pick it up it will take me 5 Minutes???/


I just called fedex. I can go pick mine up. Scheduled for tomorrow 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

According to FedEx mine is "On truck for delivery" in my town. CAN'T WAIT


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

What does-indirect signature required-mean? Just saw this on FedEx page

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

hank3fan said:


> What does-indirect signature required-mean? Just saw this on FedEx page
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Basically someone needs to sign for it whether it is a naighbor, friend, or collegue if at work. Or you can leave a written note that is signed if you want then to leave it at the door!!


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Basically someone needs to sign for it whether it is a naighbor, friend, or collegue if at work. Or you can leave a written note that is signed if you want then to leave it at the door!!


Leaving a note doesn't work with all drivers. It depends on how they feel about notes if they leave it or not. I usually print my tracking page from FedEx and write a note and a sign it. Only didn't work once.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

smalltownbird said:


> Leaving a note doesn't work with all drivers. It depends on how they feel about notes if they leave it or not. I usually print my tracking page from FedEx and write a note and a sign it. Only didn't work once.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was just going by the information on FedEx's website, but I like you idea better!

For packages not requiring a signature for release, our drivers will leave the package at a recipient's door, or other secure location, if the driver believes it is reasonable to do so. If your package was shipped with the Indirect Signature Release option, you may leave a signed and dated handwritten note on the door instructing the driver to leave the package at your door.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

smalltownbird said:


> I called vzw and was told it is supposed to ship today and deliver tomorrow. Still no tracking number...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I called and I was told for my order shipping tomorrow and delivered next day. Hope its true.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDM RICE (Jan 13, 2012)

smalltownbird said:


> Leaving a note doesn't work with all drivers. It depends on how they feel about notes if they leave it or not. I usually print my tracking page from FedEx and write a note and a sign it. Only didn't work once.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thats what I did, and its sitting on my porch as I type this. Super excited...for my wife..lol


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> I just called fedex. I can go pick mine up. Scheduled for tomorrow
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


yeah I was told I could pick it up in king of Prussia tomorrow. Will probably do that on my lunch break.


----------



## Wizardawd (Jun 6, 2012)

Got mine at noon today. Phone feels great, hardware is nice...but just not liking the TouchWiz. Was hoping they would've improved it. Prefer vanilla ICS over this.

If anyone runs into an issue with not getting your data to work the first time, cycle the international roaming access on then off. Worked fine after I did that.

Wiz


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

ive noticed something very weird when my package first shipped from PA it was 1 lbs not its in memphis and its 2 lbs not sure how the weight changed


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

junjlo said:


> ive noticed something very weird when my package first shipped from PA it was 1 lbs not its in memphis and its 2 lbs not sure how the weight changed


Yeah mine is in PA and it's 1lb... o.o
maybe they feed the phone cheeseburgers during the trip.


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Yeah mine is in PA and it's 1lb... o.o
> maybe they feed the phone cheeseburgers during the trip.


hope the cheese burgers makes mine lazy and not check for signed kernels lol.

Service type
FedEx 2Day Service - Indirect Signature Required








Weight
2.0 lbs/.9 kg
Reference
X068201_00000057201
Shipment Travel History
Help
Select time zone:
All shipment travel activity is displayed in local time for the location	
Date/Time
Activity​Location​Details​Jul 8, 2012 8:22 PM​Departed FedEx location​MEMPHIS, TN​Jul 8, 2012 9:39 AM​Arrived at FedEx location​MEMPHIS, TN​Jul 7, 2012 9:41 PM​At local FedEx facility​PHILADELPHIA, PA​Jul 7, 2012 1:26 PM​Shipment information sent to FedEx​Jul 7, 2012 2:00 PM​Left FedEx origin facility​COATESVILLE, PA​Jul 7, 2012 12:44 PM​Picked up​WEST CHSTER, PA​


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone have problems with activating and keeping unlimited data?
I saw this: http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/09/if-your-galaxy-s3-order-arrives-and-you-think-you-lost-unlimited-data-get-verizon-to-fix-it/
And I'm worried.


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

wow great job VZW make me hate you more. I have my thunderbolt streaming Netflix all day long now through 4G time to put my unlimited to use.


----------



## scorpdragon (Nov 7, 2011)

There's paperwork in the box? Heh no issues with my unlimited so far. Shows it in my Verizon and on my data widget. I'll have to go look at those papers.

Btw touchwiz is much improved but ths cm9 on my fassy def looked nicer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

scorpdragon said:


> There's paperwork in the box? Heh no issues with my unlimited so far. Shows it in my Verizon and on my data widget. I'll have to go look at those papers.
> 
> Btw touchwiz is much improved but ths cm9 on my fassy def looked nicer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/09/android-4-1-headed-to-aosp-today/
What about CM10? ;-)


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

Still haven't gotten my ship email but the order checking page on vzw finally updated a tracking number! Currently it is in Ontario Canada with an expected delivery of Tuesday by 3 pm. I find that hard to believe. The best part is the vzw page says it shipped 7/6 while FedEx says picked up on 7/9...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scorpdragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweet I missed that. Hopefully cm10 will come our way.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rogue (Jul 19, 2011)

I ordered mine on June 8th. was suppose to ship on july 6th. checked earlier today and was gonna ship on the 11th. just checked and now I get this:

* Order Status*

* Here is the status of your Pre-order:*

We received your order and it is in process. Payment not taken yet.

Expected Ship Date: Not available at this time.

edit: called to check the order status. order has been shipped but no tracking number available at this time.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

rogue said:


> I ordered mine on June 8th. was suppose to ship on july 6th. checked earlier today and was gonna ship on the 11th. just checked and now I get this:
> 
> * Order Status*
> 
> ...


Does Verizon have a specific order of processing these? Lol you should have gotten it already...
These people have no idea what they're doing. Horrible company.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

rogue said:


> I ordered mine on June 8th. was suppose to ship on july 6th. checked earlier today and was gonna ship on the 11th. just checked and now I get this:
> 
> * Order Status*
> 
> ...


same thing happened to me was suposed to ship on the 6th and be here today but just finally got all the confirmation and its in route now will be here tomorrow by 3, its called processing of credit card takes some time usually 3 days


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Got mine today.... amazing....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Got mine today, almost didn't. Call FedEx as they'd attempted to drop it off while I was at work, so was going to go pick it up at the shipping yard. FedEx corporate almost hosed me, told me to go after 6 PM when the trucks were back in. Showed up at 6, sign on the door said they closed at 5:30. Luckily a fiver on the door with a sad face still opens locked doors in the good ol' U.S. of A.

Rooted now, pushing CWM. Froze the FWUpgrader and restoring apps. Activation was a bitch. Had to call Verizon CS and had to run activation 5-6 times. Verified on their website I still have unlimited though  Course, now that I did activate it with them I seem to have lost my 3G. I'm ok for awhile, just running off WIFI, but I'mma call back in in a few hours after their CS slows down and see whats up.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine shipped yesterday and I have overnight shipping! Too bad I'm not home lol so my dad is going to pick it up and I'll get it on the 12th

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

My phone left Memphis TN on the 8th at 8pm and since hasn't been checked in anywhere it was to arrive here in AZ on 10th but again its no where on fed-ex's map. they fed it cheese burgers and it went from 1 lbs to 2 lbs and has disappeared lol.

Update: as of 4:00 Am it arrived in AZ its no longer lost haha still 2 pounds though


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe it picked up a hitch hiker on the side of hwy 40 . Hope it didn't stop near the prison where it says "don't pick up hitch hikers. Be careful when you open the box


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

junjlo said:


> My phone left Memphis TN on the 8th at 8pm and since hasn't been checked in anywhere it was to arrive here in AZ on 10th but again its no where on fed-ex's map. they fed it cheese burgers and it went from 1 lbs to 2 lbs and has disappeared lol.
> 
> Update: as of 4:00 Am it arrived in AZ its no longer lost haha still 2 pounds though


Mine has been 2 pounds since it left the warehouse. Arrives this afternoon!!! Maybe thay had to ship the box to another warehouse in order to get the phone!!!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

junjlo said:


> Mine has been 2 pounds since it left the warehouse. Arrives this afternoon!!! Maybe thay had to ship the box to another warehouse in order to get the phone!!!


mine is still 1lb and it's in transit ._.


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

acras said:


> Maybe it picked up a hitch hiker on the side of hwy 40 . Hope it didn't stop near the prison where it says "don't pick up hitch hikers. Be careful when you open the box


Crap now I'm worried I'll get a box full of prisoners we know Joe arpio starves the prisoners do two pounds could be right haha

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Got mine today, the phone is sweet!! Now it is time to start removing crap!!


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine just came. It's so light. Wow. It fits in the hand perfectly. I love the round corners. I thought it was going to be too big but I can use it 1 handed and I have small hands. I love the form so far and I haven't even got past the activation screen haha.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

my order just showed up it had an expected delivery time of around 10 and its just over 12 o clock now. syncing everything now see if I can get use to this home button. and revered back and menu buttons. so far so good. also mine was a 2lb shipment.. and is a 16gb maybe different box sizes


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> my order just showed up it had an expected delivery time of around 10 and its just over 12 o clock now. syncing everything now see if I can get use to this home button. and revered back and menu buttons. so far so good. also mine was a 2lb shipment.. and is a 16gb maybe different box sizes


Mine was a 32gb version, and I must say that Verizon did a crappy job packing the box. Lukily my phone is in great condition but they only put 1 small piece of bubble wrap in the box. If it was damaged I would have given them a peice of my mind!!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Mine was a 32gb version, and I must say that Verizon did a crappy job packing the box. Lukily my phone is in great condition but they only put 1 small piece of bubble wrap in the box. If it was damaged I would have given them a peice of my mind!!


No bubble wrap in mine. Phone was good though.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

who knew activating was going to be so hard every time i called vzw their automated system to activate would say go to the store you purchased the phone to activate i went to the store they said they had no clue why so they said to call vzw back called them back 3 times got sent to the automated system and hung up on finaly someone knew what they were doing they took the phone info and sim id and activated the darn phone


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

Finally got mine, it activated in 10 seconds amazingly. I'm rooting it as I type this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

My sister and brother-in-law both got theirs yesterday , my sister said one of the boxes looked like they dropped it out of the plane into her yard , the other one was fine. Said the damaged shipping box smashed the corner of the sammy box , but the inner packaging was fine , as well ass the phone.
An interesting turn with mine , it shipped from PA , I refused it while it was at the sort facility in L.A. , Verizon decided to have it returned to them in Fort Worth , TX . I guess everyone in Southern CA that wanted the s3 already has them , no need to route it to one of the local stores , or their dist. warehouse in Ontario , CA


----------

